

A Modest Proposal to Reign in Sociopaths - devspace9

SOPA, Aaron Swartz... when will it stop? Never?<p>We wring our hands and shake our fists. We petition our political rulers. All for naught.<p>You see, politics attracts sociopaths and control freaks. And absolute power drives them to frenzy.<p>Sociopaths don't do mercy. Control freaks don't relinquish control.<p>Bit by bit, they steal our freedoms and crush resistance.<p>And we beg them to stop. All for naught.<p>So, do we ignore them and let them be?<p>No!<p>There's a technical solution to all this. And it's well within reach.<p>Light!<p>Roaches thrive in darkness. Perhaps bright lights are in order?<p>Bright lights to scatter the roaches and to keep them at bay.<p>Bright lights to wake those asleep and to inform their consciousness.<p>Bright lights to expose and shame.<p>Five or six corporations own our TV networks, TV stations, newspapers, publishers, movie distributors, and many of our politicians. Why use their platforms to make change?<p>Bright lights. Our platform. Our terms.<p>Let's build and promote a bright lights social platform for identifying bad laws, bad prosecutors, bad judges, and bad politicians.<p>There will always be sociopathic, politically opportunistic prosecutors and writers of bad, unconstitutional laws. But let's make them pay. On our platforms; our terms.<p>SOPA was a warning. The torture of Aaron Swartz, a call to action.<p>Let's use the internet to restrain sociopathic control freaks before they make it impossible to do so.<p>Don't ask for new laws. Post editable proposals online with hyperlinks, voting, mobile, and other social features.<p>Don't beg for the removal of bad laws. Post a list of laws that just must go. Let our fellow citizens participate effortlessly.<p>Etc. Etc.<p>Does any of this make sense? If so, let's hear it. If not, the status is quo.
======
unimpressive
When I see some of these HN self posts, I feel like I'm reading a 70's
bulletin board.

------
niteshade
Best damn fucking idea ever.

